# Next EOS M, what are the odds?



## rado98 (Oct 23, 2015)

Not being rhetorical here, but what are the odds that the next Canon mirrorless would be at least on par feature and AF speed wise with the current a6000, that adapted EF/EF-S lenses speed would perform as if native and that price would be about that of the a6000? Or alternatively how many years, if ever until this happens?

I am not trying to bag Canon here in favor of Sony, I would very much like to stick with Canon which is why I am asking. For what I read about the a6000 features and performance (and its price), if it had been a Canon and adapted EF/EF-S lenses performed well I most likely would have bought one already.

The reason I ask is that I decided that my next camera will be mirrorless (most likely). I am just sick and tired of AFMA related BS (maybe it is just my gear but that is what I can get on my budget). I would like AF during video (just a reason to upgrade, not mirrorless required here) and it would be nice to be myself in photos sometimes (not a DSLRs fault, but more ease of use would help here).

The reason I don't just the a6000 is that the lens line up is just not there, the lack of a fast zoom (and somewhat affordable) is reason enough not to change systems, plus to cost of rebuilding my current kit with sony gear.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the odds are pretty slim that Canon comes out with a MILC that has fast AF. I don't know that they have the technology to do so. 

It's unfortunate the M3 took a step backward with adapted EF lenses. The fact that there was no AF speed degradation when using an adapter was one thing the M had going for it especially since the adapter is so cheap.

There is a photography show this spring (I forget the name) but I think the hope is a newer M (M5 or whatever) would be announced then.

I actually have an a6000 being delivered tomorrow (I own the M and M2) and I think I'm going to refuse the shipment. I think even though the a6000 has all of these awesome features and af speed that the IQ just is not there unless you want to use primes all the time (which I do not). If there was a lens in between the 18-55mm and zeiss 16-70mm (Like a 17-85mm f3.5-5.6) and then something between the 55-210mm and FE 70-200mm (like a 70-300mm f4-5.6) and they were affordable then I would be interested but like you the current lenses just don't do much for me.

And now Sony seems to be focusing alot more attention on their full frame cameras. So any hope for getting new aps-c lenses are pretty slim at this point.

So I guess what that all means is with the recent developments from Canon I am hoping they are finally all-in with mirrorless.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 26, 2015)

We'll see continual improvement in AF.

But I wouldn't get too concerned about AF speed. The only time you notice it is when you try to do things the cameras aren't designed for. But for landscape shots, portraits, street photography etc all of the mirrorless cameras (EOS M included) work fine.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Currently the A6000 is half the price of the M3….

and its been out for what 2 years?

No chance I'm afraid.


----------



## crashpc (Nov 23, 2015)

I really struggle with Canon sensors. I´m even thinking to go fullframe rather than going Nikon, but I´m desperate. They need to do something about that.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 23, 2015)

crashpc said:


> I really struggle with Canon sensors. I´m even thinking to go fullframe rather than going Nikon, but I´m desperate. They need to do something about that.



Just curious, what about Canon sensors are you struggling with? Any types of shots you can't take with a Canon sensor that you can with a different brand?


----------



## bholliman (Nov 23, 2015)

thetechhimself said:


> Two more thoughts...
> 
> Canon's DSLR sales are shrinking, and Pro-Powershot and Mirrorless sales are increasing... Canon will invest more into both platforms.



+1 I think Canon can and will introduce a competive mirror less camera when they see the market is there to make money on them.


----------



## crashpc (Nov 24, 2015)

bholliman said:


> crashpc said:
> 
> 
> > I really struggle with Canon sensors. I´m even thinking to go fullframe rather than going Nikon, but I´m desperate. They need to do something about that.
> ...



HDR and indoor shooting with natural light. It´s not that I couldn´t live with it. I could even live without a camera, but if I buy some, I expect it to be on the upper side. It´s not only about sensor, it sums all up.
Canon EOS M3 is pathetic. Noise at low ISO speeds is not good, problems with shading towards the corners, green casts. Pathetic AF, funny buffer depth and FPS. All that for the same money as Sony. Well, sony lenses are 1)pathetic or 2) so expensive. So I rather go with old Canon FullFrame....


----------



## DRR (Dec 14, 2015)

rado98 said:


> Not being rhetorical here, but what are the odds that the next Canon mirrorless would be at least on par feature and AF speed wise with the current a6000, that adapted EF/EF-S lenses speed would perform as if native and that price would be about that of the a6000? Or alternatively how many years, if ever until this happens?



I think the chance of all those happening are zero.

Which is fine by me - I moved from the EOS M platform to the a6000 earlier this year and have had no regrets. It's a small, light, powerful camera that gives me all the lens options i need. Even when I had my EOS M, using it with my EF lenses with adapter, made little sense to me. At the point that I bring an M with adapter and my 35L, I might as well just bring my full frame body and have proper ergonomics.

This is not to bag on the M system, it just did not work for me. EF-M lenses are in my opinion the best quality/smallest lenses available for a mirrorless system - I wish Sony had equivalents to these. The M sensor also surprised me in its quality, despite its age. I retain my Canon FF DSLR system and FF lenses as my core system, the Sony is a good travel supplement to this. 

If Canon could come out with an M camera that had EF-M and adapter capability, in a package size of the Sony (at the same price, or at least <$500 for the body) I would seriously consider switching back. But i don't think that's very likely.


----------



## Ryan_ (Dec 14, 2015)

I am in the same boat here. Looking for a small system for traveling for landscapes. Going to purchase something before March, so I will wait to see if Canon or Sony or any of the other players drop something before then (kind of doubtful atm), otherwise Ive got my eye on the a6000. M3 looks nice, I just really want a viewfinder.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 14, 2015)

Ryan_ said:


> I am in the same boat here. Looking for a small system for traveling for landscapes. Going to purchase something before March, so I will wait to see if Canon or Sony or any of the other players drop something before then (kind of doubtful atm), otherwise Ive got my eye on the a6000. M3 looks nice, I just really want a viewfinder.



Got the recent deal on the M3 with the EVF add on for ~$20 (deal was still good this weekend at least). Like it better with a viewfinder.


----------



## Ryan_ (Dec 14, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> Ryan_ said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat here. Looking for a small system for traveling for landscapes. Going to purchase something before March, so I will wait to see if Canon or Sony or any of the other players drop something before then (kind of doubtful atm), otherwise Ive got my eye on the a6000. M3 looks nice, I just really want a viewfinder.
> ...


Really? Where is the deal?


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 14, 2015)

Ryan_ said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan_ said:
> ...



I just tried it at Adorama (may be in effect elsewhere too), and it works. Body only (or with bundled accessories) for 429. Add EVF-DC1 for net increase of 18.99 for a total of 447.99.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 14, 2015)

Ryan_ said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan_ said:
> ...



I got mine at B&H: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180765-REG/canon_9694b001_eos_m3_mirrorless_digital.html

Click on the "Bundle" tab and add the EVF.


----------



## Ryan_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> Ryan_ said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...


Thanks! It works



brad-man said:


> Ryan_ said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...


Thank you as well! This one works too


----------

